# Brown Pants



## mzmephime (Oct 17, 2006)

What color shoes would you all wear with brown dress pants?

I think black is wrong and having different shades of brown(shoes and pants) irks me...


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 17, 2006)

I think black is fine and also matching brown as you say!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 17, 2006)

black shoes with brown pants really bother me too

i dont buy brown skirts or pants unless i know i have shoes that will match, because i just wont wear them, im not that obsessive with everything, brown and black mixed clothes just peeve me. lol


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 17, 2006)

Definitely brown shoes! Call me traditional, but when I wear brown pants, I always wear brown shoes and belt, and carry a brown bag! I just can't stand to mix brown and black! lol

But you don't need to have that many shoes to make everything match! I only have 4 pairs of shoes I wear to work: two pairs of boots (brown and black), and two pairs of dress shoes (again, brown and black), and they go with everything! And really, I could get by with only 2 or 3 of those shoes if I had to, but I do like having the option of wearing boots or shoes with any outfit


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 17, 2006)

I wear tan/light brown clogs with my brown pants. It's more of a casual dressy.



Also brown flip flops...I am matchy as well!


----------



## mrom (Oct 17, 2006)

i have a pair of light brown leather candies that look awesome with my brown pants. i have a light brown bag to match. that combo always works for me. maybe you could pull a color out of whatever shirt you are wearing and match your shoes to that?


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 17, 2006)

I would never wear black shoes with brown pants or vice versa. Yuck. Sometimes it's okay if you're brown shoes aren't the EXACT same size as your brown pants. For example, with like tan/lighter brown pants I usually wear either my camel colored pumps or my dark brown boots. With darker brown pants I would wear my darkest brown shoes/boots


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would never wear black shoes with brown pants or vice versa. Yuck. Sometimes it's okay if you're brown shoes aren't the EXACT same size as your brown pants. For example, with like tan/lighter brown pants I usually wear either my camel colored pumps or my dark brown boots. With darker brown pants I would wear my darkest brown shoes/boots Yeah, the browns don't have to match, I just don't want to mix brown and black! Also, for some reason I don't like the look of shoes that are lighter than my pants, but maybe that's just me.



(I only have dark brown shoes, so I can wear them with both brown and khaki pants!) If you could figure out a fun color of shoe that looks good with the rest of your outfit, that would work too!


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 17, 2006)

You can wear brown shoes, as everybody's suggested, but you could mix it up with green ones too - I have a pair of green faux-croc wedges with a little gold-metallic sheen that I've worn with my brown cords) - or you could go with a metallic leather shoe (gold, bronze), an animal print shoe, etc.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2006)

I wear brown shoes... If I have on a cream colored top, I'll wear a pair of cream colored pumps I have. Other than that, I wear brown shoes.


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

So I guess I will wear my brown boots with them. And maybe invest in some other color pumps and/or boots.


----------



## Saja (Oct 17, 2006)

i see no problem wearing black and brown together. I wear my brown dress pants iwht black boots and a black shirt and it looks great. I do think beige or tan shoes look great too.


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 18, 2006)

tan or light brown?


----------



## monniej (Oct 20, 2006)

i would think if you match your shoes to your bag you should be fine with varying shades of brown. it might be difficult to match your shoes to the slacks. i'm not a fan of black shoes with brown slacks. jmo


----------



## Saja (Oct 21, 2006)

Stacey and Clinton just said both colors were neutrals, so they said you could were brown and black. Just thought id point that out....hahahhah


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Stacey and Clinton just said both colors were neutrals, so they said you could were brown and black. Just thought id point that out....hahahhah lol. You're absolutely right. Brown is a neutral, so you can wear it with any other color (including other neutrals such as black). Doesn't bother me at all. lol.




P.S. I love Stacy and Clinton! LOL.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Stacey and Clinton just said both colors were neutrals, so they said you could were brown and black. Just thought id point that out....hahahhah 
I agree.......I have pants that are black with a brown pinstripe!!! that's black and brown together.............and I think if the brown pants and brown shoes aren't a prefect match....it would look worse then black and brown!!


----------



## vickysco (Oct 23, 2006)

IMO i think a camel or off white shoe would look great if you weren't into the idea of black or brown shoes. for a night out, bronze or gold is always fun, leopard print too, if you like that trend.


----------

